# VIDEO of tonights hunt! unbelievable



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

well, 
Finally a north wind, first time in this stand, had a nice 9 point, and 2 10's come in like i was calling my dog
packed it into a 1 min video..
http://youtu.be/PnpT9rmTNRg


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Video is private?


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Soooo, did ya stob him?


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

That sucked I hope you missed.no not really but,you shouldn't tease us like that.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

no i diddnt, i just held on him for as long as i could and let down. Theres bigger deer out there.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice Joe..too bad that wasn't last week eh!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice video. Thanks. Really gets the blood moving in the am,


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice vid! Yea I would have shot that 10 fo sho! But props to ya for holding out if you got bigger on the property...


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

i have this bone collector flex tone type caller, you can make any sound with it by pressing the right spot.. i would let out a loud deep grunt like a big o'l deer every 30 min or so... once that little buck chased a doe into the field and i watched her run for her life from him i let out a small grunt and he diddnt care, so i figured the bucks are starting to look for doe's and arent fighting much with other bucks. it worked.. i let out another loud deep grunt followed by a terrible attempt at an bleat, sounded like something from jurassic park, i quikly tried again and a long almost estrous type bleat came out, about 10 minutes later i did a good bleat followed by a short grunt. sure enough, the bucks came in. every buck came in looking for something, they would do big circle smelling/licking everything. I think having that doe come in first helped me, her scent gave my calling some realism.

whats with the white turkey? escaped the pen or a colour phase? i'd have shot it if i had a tag
http://youtu.be/J4IWiqnklYQ


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The white turkey is just a strain of their colour,they also come in red and black.Nice buck Joe.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

THIS IS THE DEER I WANT! 

http://youtu.be/zJWZcuHGGW0

went out again this evening,, he ran passed me to get to the doe's than b-lined it for a pear tree thats 40 yards from barn/my truck, ugh


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Me too! LOL


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Joe I shot a white he last fall ,that I am going to have mounted laying down in front of a strutting Tom.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Dude he was in range for me in that video! Take me take me! Are you hunting in a park? He is standing near a road in broad daylight.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

DODGE-3D said:


> Joe I shot a white he last fall ,that I am going to have mounted laying down in front of a strutting Tom.


hey Dan,
That will look great! 

not gunna lie, im kinda pissed its not as rare as i thought lol..


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Bow bandit said:


> Dude he was in range for me in that video! Take me take me! Are you hunting in a park? He is standing near a road in broad daylight.


haha, beeiive me, the thought crossed my mind over and over again to send a hail mary...

Well, i chose this spot because there was 2 deer crossing signs on the road! but my real secret is to rub one out while in the stand, bucks think another deer is getting lucky and come running!


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

What a teaser! I saw you move your leg and i'm thinking OHHHH he's gonna get it :tongue:, then THE END!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

No hunting at the zoo!


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

why not? theres no red circles or no-hunting signs anywhere. Its where i shot my trophy Pinta Island tortoise.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Would you be sad if I shot that deer?


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

looking good for you !


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Bow bandit said:


> Would you be sad if I shot that deer?


kind of,
I would be more sad about the 5 years i'd have to do for manslaughter after "accidentally" shooting you..


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Jbsendnit said:


> but my real secret is to rub one out while in the stand, bucks think another deer is getting lucky and come running!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
Dude that killed me!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

That guy has terrible brow tines man......you should pass him up or shoot him to wipe those genes out!
Kidding......those brows are redonkulous!!!!! Good luck man! Hopefully you get to whack him and it'll be even
better if it's on film!!! 
Good Luck
G-RUSS


----------

